# Stradivarius Violin stolen!



## 4/4player

This may seem like old news...it happened on May 29, 2007....but still...I feel so sorry for this guy ...stealing his violins..what an outrage...:angry:

Read the full article here: http://www.playbillarts.com/news/article/6568.html


----------



## opus67

Hasn't it been found? At least, I think I heard the news that it was found.(or did I hear that it was lost?  )


----------



## Krummhorn

According to this site: http://www.imedinews.ge/en/news_read/44243 the violin has been retrieved.


----------



## JfW

Strativarius' would be hard to fence given the titles and documentation attached to them. Smart thieves wouldn't bother with them if they knew what they had.


----------

